# Good Price - Good Service. Sea France multi-trip carnet



## hblewett (Jan 28, 2008)

I have just booked 6 single/3 return trips with Sea France for a 7metre motorhome for £34.50/trip (£69.00 return). You have to book the first (outward) [which you can subsequently change later for no charge if you want], but all the others just turn up and the get you on the next ferry or the one after. There are some a number of dates round holiday times when you have to pay a surcharge if you travel then.

Available till 28th November; gets cheaper for more crossings, and you can give one return trip to a frfriendr neighbour if you want.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Booked three return crossings myself last week so I confirm all of the above. 

You do have to book the first pair of crossings at the time of booking BUT you can change them at any time up to the date of ( first booked) travel for NO ammendment fee 

AND the tickets are valid for 12 months from date of first travel. 

In theory you could buy a carnet and give 31st December 2011 as the first date of travel and so use all of your crossings in 2012 having paid 2010 prices :wink: 

Difficult to fault the deal. It may be that the ships Sea France use are not the newest but the crossing is only about 90 minutes so who cares, it gets me to France for a bargain price at a time a date to suit me


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

Yes and me and its very flexible got 10 returns!!! and you just turn up and off you go, the only one thing on sea france is that you can only get euros with cash on board, not like P&O where you can use debit cards etc.....


----------

